

Ask HN: Where is the usable Restaurant and small business management software? - genieyclo

I've been having issues finding small business management software online, or desktop. All the webapp startups are mostly tailored to freelancers and those with other web startups, and not much in the pot for those running brick and mortar shops or restaurants.<p>This has gotten very frustrating, and forced me to improvise with spreadsheets, MySQL tables, and other software to cut and paste a small cafe I own.<p>I was wondering if HN readers had a good recommendation for a solution to this problem, something with at least good basic accounting, planning, inventory, and a customer history/credit system.<p>It would also help if any startup founders/employees could list usable software they use, or even better, if any YC startups cater to my crowd. As edw519 said, enterprise software sucks. And the same seems to be for its smaller cousin.
======
fanboy123
I also had the same question regarding restaurant software. I thought perhaps
that nobody really developed for this market because it all gets bundled into
pos software/services. Additional insight is appreciated.

------
moeffju
What features would you need?

